# Melissa



## Einherjar (Feb 10, 2010)

Melissa was one of my cats, along with another cat named Abby(i'm not sure what happened to her), that I had to give up sadly.. too many cats. I gave her to the Animal Rescue League of Western PA, who takes in any animal and never shuns them away. She has since been moved to the local PetCo in South Hills and is still in a need of a good home. If you live near the Pittsburgh area, please take a look at her if you have the chance to. Here is her listing.


----------

